# treeslayer rocks



## murphy4trees

tree service Paoli PA.mov - YouTube


----------



## lxt

Bucket must not go over center? cuz that didnt look FULLY extended to me! 3 Million Dollar house????? really? & for that tree to hit the house it look like you would have to notch it directly at the house!!!!

well basically another set some ropes & drop em in a football field sized yard, I just wonder if ya ever work in tight quarters? cause all your vids you have a runway to just drop trees............wish I had 1/4 of the room you have in your work, ya might wanna watch rickytrees video..........atleast theres climbing, rigging & close proximity to a house.......prolly not a 3 million dollar home though, LOL





LXT............


----------



## treeclimber101

lxt said:


> Bucket must not go over center? cuz that didnt look FULLY extended to me! 3 Million Dollar house????? really? & for that tree to hit the house it look like you would have to notch it directly at the house!!!!
> 
> well basically another set some ropes & drop em in a football field sized yard, I just wonder if ya ever work in tight quarters? cause all your vids you have a runway to just drop trees............wish I had 1/4 of the room you have in your work, ya might wanna watch rickytrees video..........atleast theres climbing, rigging & close proximity to a house.......prolly not a 3 million dollar home though, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



A 3 million dollar yard that has now been turned into a grenade testing site , I mean I actually cringe at the thought of fixing all those little lawn depressions , can you imagine seeing the poor mexican guy on the rider cutting that back bouncing off the seat as hes scalping the hell outta it , still catching shrapnel from murph's clean up work .....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## lxt

treeclimber101 said:


> A 3 million dollar yard that has now been turned into a grenade testing site , I mean I actually cringe at the thought of fixing all those little lawn depressions , can you imagine seeing the poor mexican guy on the rider cutting that back bouncing off the seat as hes scalping the hell outta it , still catching shrapnel from murph's clean up work .....:msp_rolleyes:



Lmao.... plus all the skid steer speed bumps, Murphs stuff is just priceless to watch nothing like someone trying to teach while performing novice work & then he tries to overthink it by using all these made up "fancy"---- foolish cuts!


LXT


----------



## treeclimber101

Well when the tree guys start boarding up all the downstairs windows , you know that's its time to get the helmets on the children and fido the family dog , cause ####s about to get "real" in a hurry , its moments like those that make ya wonder if it woulda just been better to let fall on there own


----------



## Rickytree

Wow huge clean up right there!!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Another Murph classic how not to video.


----------



## Rickytree

That would have went south if there was side lean. IMO . by the way the camera shot wasn't at 90 degrees to the notch. You were in front of the stump and off to the side. Just what I saw tis all.


----------



## treeslayer

the yard made out fine, dip####s.  the few spots damaged were fixed and the HO was extremely happy. 

That house was easily $3 mil, sitting on a golf course. owned by a guy selling mapractice insurance to doctors.:msp_w00t:


----------



## treeclimber101

Lawn slayer rocks LOL


----------



## murphy4trees

Rickytree said:


> That would have went south if there was side lean. IMO .



And if it had wings it would have flown into the truck....


----------



## treemandan

I got to hand it to you Murph as a guy yer age who still gets up in the morning to put up with this BS, well, that's something right there i guess. And its nice to see you and Slayer getting along again, I knew you two girls wouldn't stay mad at each other and be back licking each other's vaginas before too long.


----------



## treeclimber101

treemandan said:


> I got to hand it to you Murph as a guy yer age who still gets up in the morning to put up with this BS, well, that's something right there i guess. And its nice to see you and Slayer getting along again, I knew you two girls wouldn't stay mad at each other and be back licking each other's vaginas before too long.


You sound like a jealous ex girlfriend who is mad cause she wasn't invited to the party , just kidding if your not around the ol homestead the rabbits would be naked and the dishes would be stacked to ceiling among dust bunnies the size of tumble weeds LOL , besides all your gear is occupado in the trees as child swings


----------



## Rickytree

murphy4trees said:


> And if it had wings it would have flown into the truck....



Funny stuff, what is even funnier is that look your giving the camera in your avatar pic.


----------



## treemandan

treeslayer said:


> the yard made out fine, dip####s.  the few spots damaged were fixed and the HO was extremely happy.
> 
> That house was easily $3 mil, sitting on a golf course. owned by a guy selling mapractice insurance to doctors.:msp_w00t:



Looked like 4 to me... with the lawn coming in at a mere 100K


----------



## Zale

That house is not worth 3 mill. Maybe 1.2 if that, given todays market conditions. Nice job on dropping the stick in the wide open area. I like your groundman going old school with the ax, shorts, wife beater, no PPE. Conveys professionalism to the client.


----------



## murphy4trees

now he's a real estate expert.. 
Not one of you pussies would have had the balls to pull those big backleaners against the lean with THAT MUCH FORCE going the wrong way... (except ricky and with him its more stupidity than balls)...


----------



## lone wolf

murphy4trees said:


> now he's a real estate expert..
> Not one of you pussies would have had the balls to pull those big backleaners against the lean with THAT MUCH FORCE going the wrong way... (except ricky and with him its more stupidity than balls)...



I used to have the balls when i first started out 37 years ago! We would do that all the time .Now I use my brain and if you can get a bucket in to cut it down WTF would you drop it next to any priced house is what I really don't understand here?


----------



## Zale

murphy4trees said:


> now he's a real estate expert..
> Not one of you pussies would have had the balls to pull those big backleaners against the lean with THAT MUCH FORCE going the wrong way... (except ricky and with him its more stupidity than balls)...



Murph- you dropped a tree in a wide open area. I don't think you're the only one on this site that has done this type of work. You got it on the ground with no damage to the 3 billion dollar house. Standard fair, not extreme. Keep them coming though, you crack me up.

P.S.- you work in a second/third tier market. I doubt any houses in your area sold for 3 mill. last year.


----------



## Rickytree

Means nothing coming from the laughing stock of both sites. Bud check out some of my vid's, I worked with equipment and treemen 1000 times what you would ever be. Those trees were jokes, JUST LIKE YOU! Remember my offer, ever down in N. Falls give me a call ...I'll take you OUT!!


----------



## Rickytree

Hey dillhole smurfy, why didn't you knock off the other limbs so all the mess was contained to one area, oh all part of your elaborate plan on how to do things the stupid way I guess. How is it everywhere you go everyone is laughing in your face?


----------



## treemandan

treeclimber101 said:


> You sound like a jealous ex girlfriend who is mad cause she wasn't invited to the party , just kidding if your not around the ol homestead the rabbits would be naked and the dishes would be stacked to ceiling among dust bunnies the size of tumble weeds LOL , besides all your gear is occupado in the trees as child swings



If that ain't the truth I don't know what is.


----------



## treemandan

Zale said:


> That house is not worth 3 mill. Maybe 1.2 if that, given todays market conditions. Nice job on dropping the stick in the wide open area. I like your groundman going old school with the ax, shorts, wife beater, no PPE. Conveys professionalism to the client.



Of course its not worth 3 mil BUT remember LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION. 3 mil? yeah that's just for the taxes so eat yer heart out... I am. I am surprised they even let Slayer in.
And the profesionalism is in the work not the dress code as this is tree work not the catwalk where it kinda sounds like you ought to be.


----------



## treemandan

Rickytree said:


> Funny stuff, what is even funnier is that look your giving the camera in your avatar pic.



yeah that pic is priceless.


----------



## treemandan

Good job Murph, as usuall you got all the pussies worked up. You really have to watch what you say around these guys, I think they get all jealous, try to sound cool, like they would even try any of the stuff you do. I think in our hearts we all know the gig is the fastest way to get it on the ground and Ricky, you suck. You do. I have seen your climbing. You are sloppy, inexperienced, overly worked up, dangerous. jess sayin... but what do I know?


----------



## Rickytree

You kidding punk dan, lets see you up there, oh did you spend your last couple bucks on meth. cuz the saws are all pawned off. right? Exactly!!


----------



## Rickytree

dan looked for your vid's showing your expertise and I was right.. there is none. So let the people that can back what they say up and you go and get drunk or should I say more drunk. then phone up daniel and you two can have a night cap... with a reservoir tip.


----------



## treemandan

Rickytree said:


> dan looked for your vid's showing your expertise and I was right.. there is none. So let the people that can back what they say up and you go and get drunk or should I say more drunk. then phone up daniel and you two can have a night cap... with a reservoir tip.



Dude, what can I say? I climb like fine sculpture, you climb like a barbarian. I seent it. I did. My advice to you is finesse before you dress you big guloot. Take some ballet classes or something. That's what your lacking, finesse. You get some of that then you will know. Watching your videos is like watching a freighttrain go through a rose garden. I have been meaning to tell you that. other than that you as dumb and crazy as the rest of us.


----------



## treemandan

Rickytree said:


> You kidding punk dan, lets see you up there, oh did you spend your last couple bucks on meth. cuz the saws are all pawned off. right? Exactly!!



I have never did meth but am willing to learn.

Don't get me wrong, I get aggressive but you need to learn finesse big guy. I wouldn't say it if it wasn't true. Now stop birddoggin old man Murph cause as you can see that's pretty much all he's got and it sure goes one hell of loooooong way.


----------



## 1I'dJak

why do you guys carry on like this? honestly it seems shameful to the proffession....like its just full of blowhard a**holes who have latent inferiority complexes they vent online...


----------



## tree MDS

I will say that that was the nicest looking hinge/backcut I've seen outta murph yet..


----------



## tree MDS

1I'dJak said:


> why do you guys carry on like this? honestly it seems shameful to the proffession....like its just full of blowhard a**holes who have latent inferiority complexes they vent online...



And here I was under the impression that being a complete and total ####ing #######, was generally a prerequisite for this dumb #### job. But what do I know..


----------



## murphy4trees

1I'dJak said:


> why do you guys carry on like this? honestly it seems shameful to the proffession....like its just full of blowhard a**holes who have latent inferiority complexes they vent online...



That's the way they roll here at AS.. Its like the middle school playground of tree forums...


----------



## no tree to big

murphy4trees said:


> now he's a real estate expert..
> Not one of you pussies would have had the balls to pull those big backleaners against the lean with THAT MUCH FORCE going the wrong way... (except ricky and with him its more stupidity than balls)...



man I would have done that pullin with a s10 and my home depot rope yo! otstir:


----------



## lxt

Wow.............once again Murph defends his novice AA type work & teachings, Slayer chimes in with a MBA in appraisals regarding realestate & to try & get a chunk of their bone (in the literal sense) treemandan jumps on board the meatwhistle express to help out his cumba`s!!!!

3 million dollars house? NO!!! A.Site P***y`s afraid to drop a tree in a football field sized yard----this is a laughable comment c`mon from one who is deemed a joke on all sites he is a member of!! Ya know if you were just humble & posted to show work in stead of trying to make it an educational seminar it would go over much better, try that just once Murph!!!!

I know, I know "you talk crap" "you post nothing" you`re all talk"...Etc.. etc.., well I have posted & felt it wasnt necessary to continue in a braggard fashion when there are many just as good if not better than me, I just wonder when you will get to this point? if ever? Be safe & keep us A site P***y`s laughing atleast thats one thing you`re good at!!!!


LXT


----------



## treeclimber101

Is it wrong that threads like this have a tendency of giving me half a C####Y , I mean I love when the members start to online slaughter each other , for the record I was all for the password protected member #### talk thread , and it would keep it all there


----------



## tree MDS

murphy4trees said:


> That's the way they roll here at AS.. Its like the middle school playground of tree forums...



Umm.. I'm sorry, was there a college level forum I missed somewhere? Did you get your ass handed to you there too, or are you like their leader??


----------



## Gologit

murphy4trees said:


> That's the way they roll here at AS.. Its like the middle school playground of tree forums...



Oh?


----------



## KenJax Tree

opcorn:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Noted


----------



## lxt

LOL, at the other site he should put professor Murphy in his avatar, Slayer could be assistant to the Professor & ole Danno........well he reminds me of Gilligan, Ooops I wondered off to the Island instead of Murphs college of tree droppings.

yeah we roll like that here, please oh great white buffallo of tree care show us the way!




LXT..............


----------



## treeslayer

Zale said:


> That house is not worth 3 mill. Maybe 1.2 if that, given todays market conditions. Nice job on dropping the stick in the wide open area. I like your groundman going old school with the ax, shorts, wife beater, no PPE. Conveys professionalism to the client.



I am a climber, and way better than you. I get your way a lot, (loudoun county) be happy to meet your ##### ass anytime at the 7-11 on 28 at midnite.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Zale

Take it easy Francis. You might be a climber but as a groundsman, you look like a fool. You want to fight me? Very mature response. I was just commenting on your lack of PPE and unprofessional look. If I'm in Loudon County and see a idiot in shorts and a wife-beater swinging a ax, I'll pull over and introduce myself.


----------



## treemandan

Del_ said:


> $20 on Slayer! otstir:



Arborsitedotcom
a nice place to meet
chat about this and that
make yer enemies obsolete


----------



## murphy4trees

Zale said:


> I was just commenting on your lack of PPE and unprofessional look. If I'm in Loudon County and see a idiot in shorts and a wife-beater swinging a ax, I'll pull over and introduce myself.



FYI.. he's also the guy with the hardhat, glasses and chaps... everyone else had gone home by that time. It was cool of him to stay late, even made his GF wait around til all three were down!

ps... I got $100 on Dave!


----------



## NCTREE

murphy4trees said:


> ps... I got $100 on Dave!



Your engaging in childish behavior I thought you were above that...


----------



## Toddppm

Del_ said:


> $20 on Slayer! otstir:



Wait, does Slayer still have the axe when they meet?


----------



## treeslayer

Zale said:


> Take it easy Francis. You might be a climber but as a groundsman, you look like a fool. You want to fight me? Very mature response. I was just commenting on your lack of PPE and unprofessional look. If I'm in Loudon County and see a idiot in shorts and a wife-beater swinging a ax, I'll pull over and introduce myself.



said I would meet you, never said anything about fighting. drink a beer, talk trees, and within minutes you'll know I'm real. 

but you won't talk #### hiding behind the keyboard.......:msp_wink:

I'm 49 and way too healthy to worry about you regardless. 

dont judge over what little you know, I am anal about PPE for the most part. 12 hours into a job, I relax a little.


----------



## KenJax Tree

After 12 hours and you decide you wanna relax a little is when you're gonna get hurt.


----------



## Zale

treeslayer said:


> said I would meet you, never said anything about fighting. drink a beer, talk trees, and within minutes you'll know I'm real.
> 
> but you won't talk #### hiding behind the keyboard.......:msp_wink:
> 
> I'm 49 and way too healthy to worry about you regardless.
> 
> dont judge over what little you know, I am anal about PPE for the most part. 12 hours into a job, I relax a little.




I can only form opinions by what I see on Murph's extreme videos. Its funny. From your first post, you indicated you wanted to meet at a 7-Eleven at midnight. What should one infer from that? I'm sure you're the real deal and can climb like a squirrel. Keep swinging that ax and stay safe.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Maybe he wanted to give you a Slurpee....err um buy you a Slurpee.


----------



## treeclimber101

treeslayer said:


> said I would meet you, never said anything about fighting. drink a beer, talk trees, and within minutes you'll know I'm real.
> 
> but you won't talk #### hiding behind the keyboard.......:msp_wink:
> 
> I'm 49 and way too healthy to worry about you regardless.
> 
> dont judge over what little you know, I am anal about PPE for the most part. 12 hours into a job, I relax a little.


I thought you said that you wear ppe during anal had to read it 2xs lol


----------



## Troy G

One of the funniest threads I have read on AS in a long time.


----------



## treeslayer

treeclimber101 said:


> I thought you said that you wear ppe during anal had to read it 2xs lol



I need ppe with my girlfriend long before we get to the part..........


----------



## treeclimber101

treeslayer said:


> I need ppe with my girlfriend long before we get to the part..........


pull ol Murphs pony tail and punch him in the back of the head once for me next time ! Tell Daniel that guy paid 8K for those 4 tulips and the guy was only there for 2 days ! He'll know what I am talking about LOL


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> pull ol Murphs pony tail and punch him in the back of the head once for me next time ! Tell Daniel that guy paid 8K for those 4 tulips and the guy was only there for 2 days ! He'll know what I am talking about LOL


UHMMM...
I called him right after we got off the phone and he said the job was already contracted, they were scheduled to start early next day.


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> UHMMM...
> I called him right after we got off the phone and he said the job was already contracted, they were scheduled to start early next day.



Murph you said you had no interest though , missed a good one there as far a I know he called me right quick , he called me 10 minutes before I called you . Then I talked to the guy a week later , sucks for real . Maybe he was playing games I dunno .


----------



## treeclimber101

I had another lady call from Stoney brook rd? I didn't think you had any interest in that stuff or anything from me , I basically told her good luck . She woulda used a referral from me too I do work on another of there properties here I cherry hill and there warehouse they have for there fire investigating business I don't have apportioned tags nor any experience with dump spots .


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I had another lady call from Stoney brook rd? I didn't think you had any interest in that stuff or anything from me , I basically told her good luck . She woulda used a referral from me too I do work on another of there properties here I cherry hill and there warehouse they have for there fire investigating business I don't have apportioned tags nor any experience with dump spots .



Well, then I guess you don't get to stick your tongue up murph very far without the proper tags.. lol. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Well, then I guess you don't get to stick your tongue up murph very far without the proper tags.. lol.
> 
> Just sayin'...


And maybe you'll fall in a ditch full of used condoms And broken beer bottles 

I swear that would make my day


----------



## murphy4trees

treeclimber101 said:


> I had another lady call from Stoney brook rd? I didn't think you had any interest in that stuff or anything from me , I basically told her good luck . She woulda used a referral from me too I do work on another of there properties here I cherry hill and there warehouse they have for there fire investigating business I don't have apportioned tags nor any experience with dump spots .


don't be makin up stories... work is work....


----------



## treeclimber101

murphy4trees said:


> don't be makin up stories... work is work....



You told me on the phone. No thanks now that I know then ... Well I know lol , I get calls from that neck of the woods or people wanting something in that neck of the woods every once in a while


----------



## sgreanbeans

Enough with the gay sextalk fellas, clean it up a bit, tank ya.


----------



## Youngbuck20

I love murph threads! Always a great read. Poor bastard.


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> And maybe you'll fall in a ditch full of used condoms And broken beer bottles
> 
> I swear that would make my day



Not likely. I live in northwest CT, not the "Deep South" end of New Jersey. We try and keep up on things like that around here!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Not likely. I live in northwest CT, not the "Deep South" end of New Jersey. We try and keep up on things like that around here!!


Hopefully then you'll fall down the basement stairs getting a jar of Ragu ############


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Hopefully then you'll fall down the basement stairs getting a jar of Ragu ############



Lol.. that's probably a much more likely scenario.

And while we're hoping for bad things to happen to one another, lets just hope Pablo never quits, cuz we both know (and you said) its CURTAINS for the great "Bucks Tree Care" if that happens!! Remember, you're too beat up at 36!! Hahaha. Lmao. Now go type, erase and run some more.. pathetic Fat Childish Bastard.


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. that's probably a much more likely scenario.


I hate you ! I didn't like you before but ! Now I do !


----------



## treeclimber101

LOL you " like" that I wish I had a chance to stand on your throat for about 4 minutes I'd " like" that !


----------



## KenJax Tree

Wow!! You can feel the love in here :msp_wub:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> I hate you ! I didn't like you before but ! Now I do !



Lol. Maybe you and murph can be new best friends!!! :msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> LOL you " like" that I wish I had a chance to stand on your throat for about 4 minutes I'd " like" that !



Sounds like something you might be up too.. "Killer". LOL!!


----------



## treeclimber101

Just kidding :msp_wink:


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> Lol.. that's probably a much more likely scenario.
> 
> And while we're hoping for bad things to happen to one another, lets just hope Pablo never quits, cuz we both know (and you said) its CURTAINS for the great "Bucks Tree Care" if that happens!! Remember, you're too beat up at 36!! Hahaha. Lmao. Now go type, erase and run some more.. pathetic Fat Childish Bastard.



Don't worry about me rummy that's what's workers comps for , you know all about that right :msp_sneaky: I doubt anyone will be going anywhere either anytime soon lol


----------



## treeclimber101

Besides your just jealous that I was smarter then you , in taking the time to surround myself with some good guys , maybe you wouldn't have to have mom ice your knee and feed ya soup for a month after ya climb one tree , oh forgot it was 3 days worth of the sickest and knarliest rigging in the whole eastern sea board ...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Besides your just jealous that I was smarter then you , in taking the time to surround myself with some good guys , maybe you wouldn't have to have mom ice your knee and feed ya soup for a month after ya climb one tree , oh forgot it was 3 days worth of the sickest and knarliest rigging in the whole eastern sea board ...:hmm3grin2orange:



This was my problem with your fat, useless ass. At least I'm a real tree climber.. not some useless beginner style snitch, with all his dreams riding on a Mexican (that refuses to learn English))!! 

Actually, you busting Murphy's ass, is a bit much to choke down.. I mean you're "finished", at 36! That guys like 50 plus and still going strong!! And stlll we've seen nothing but the lardthrusting pic outta you. Lol. 

At least I can prove that I'm actually a real tree climber, not just some fat ********** from the anus of south Jersey, typing away all day!! LOL!!


----------



## tree MDS

treeclimber101 said:


> Don't worry about me rummy that's what's workers comps for , you know all about that right :msp_sneaky: I doubt anyone will be going anywhere either anytime soon lol



And you know what?? With that, that's the end of my time here at AS. I can't hang around this place anymore on account of meeting your fat, sorry, stalker ass! 

Enough is enough. I'll miss my friends that I haven't made contact with outside of here, but I'm done. Any of you that wish to, can figure out how to get a hold of me through a pm, another member, or whatever. That's twice too many times now that this #### has threatened to cross the keyboard, and into real life, and that's enough for me.

You WIN eddie!! :msp_w00t: 

Now #### off and die!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101

tree MDS said:


> And you know what?? With that, that's the end of my time here at AS. I can't hang around this place anymore on account of meeting your fat, sorry, stalker ass!
> 
> Enough is enough. I'll miss my friends that I haven't made contact with outside of here, but I'm done. Any of you that wish to, can figure out how to get a hold of me through a pm, another member, or whatever. That's twice too many times now that this #### has threatened to cross the keyboard, and into real life, and that's enough for me.
> 
> You WIN eddie!! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Now #### off and die!!!!


 or he can be reached at 1 800 379 DIVA 24 hours. A. Day just ask for Norman , see ya buddy maybe TV can be your friend on the buzz you can paint each others nails . LOL


----------



## sgreanbeans

*Stop*

Ok, SO THAT IS ENOUGH. Constant threats of serious violence and constant bashing..................hardcore bashing, all the freaking time. Its over now. I like u both, but enough is enough. I, along with many others are tired of it. If I could, I would make it so you couldn't talk to each other, but I cant. But I can do other things, don't make me do what I don't want too do, but I will. Its on u guys now, any more and your outa here, you guys both have been banned over this long standing argument, several times. Next time will be permanent. I suggest, that since you are not to far away from each other, meet up and settle it like men. The keyboard asskickin is over. 

I almost unbanned some peeps to give yall something to do, but that's not the right answer, as u will just turn on each other the first chance ya get. Come on fells, put it to rest.

Other have made the comment of this place getting boring, if you come here to read this crap then go somewhere else.


----------



## treeclimber101

Remember the movie "THE MONEY PIT" well... I am working on that house right now , the fence guy is here , the painters are here they are tearing out the driveway and the customer still wants to try and park on it LOL... The whole entire street is a dust up with vans loaders chippers and such , five ago it took 15 mintutes to get a school bus through , I am quite sure that I will either nail a truck or be nailed , but paint will surely be traded before 3pm ! I love it and she just moved in 2 weeks ago welcome to the neighborhood chicken ###### !


----------



## treeclimber101

And the best is the landscaper just showed up and is hell bent on cutting , he's weedwacking around our brush pile ????? Priceless man for real .


----------



## murphy4trees

tree MDS said:


> I will say that that was the nicest looking hinge/backcut I've seen outta murph yet..



wipe that chocolate off our nose on the way out the door... LOL


----------



## treeclimber101

Man murph all the haters hate each other , and now your getting all kinds of compliments ! Craziness I tell ya ! Just craziness !


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just saying, Slayer, ( Dave), is a good guy!
Jeff


----------



## QuadL-matty

Hahaha this is hilarious. Don't we all have something more important to be doing besides acting tough on the internet. Its like wiping before you poop lmao. Oh and murph good job buddy, everyone made er home Safe and sound its allllll good.


----------



## treemandan

QuadL-matty said:


> Hahaha this is hilarious. Don't we all have something more important to be doing besides acting tough on the internet. Its like wiping before you poop lmao. Oh and murph good job buddy, everyone made er home Safe and sound its allllll good.



Years ago, when I was just a wee lad and starting out I kept running into these tree climbers who always were explaining how stupid other people were for doing what they did. It was always " look at the way those guys cut that" or " what kind of idiot would do that like that?" or " did you see the way those idiots hung their laundry?" I thought to myself " Damn, you're a tree climber! Who is the real idiot here!!??"

The N is not near... ITS HERE!


----------



## treemandan

sgreanbeans said:


> Ok, SO THAT IS ENOUGH. Constant threats of serious violence and constant bashing..................hardcore bashing, all the freaking time. Its over now. I like u both, but enough is enough. I, along with many others are tired of it. If I could, I would make it so you couldn't talk to each other, but I cant. But I can do other things, don't make me do what I don't want too do, but I will. Its on u guys now, any more and your outa here, you guys both have been banned over this long standing argument, several times. Next time will be permanent. I suggest, that since you are not to far away from each other, meet up and settle it like men. The keyboard asskickin is over.
> 
> I almost unbanned some peeps to give yall something to do, but that's not the right answer, as u will just turn on each other the first chance ya get. Come on fells, put it to rest.
> 
> Other have made the comment of this place getting boring, if you come here to read this crap then go somewhere else.



Well, uh, umm, can I go back to my poontang jokes now or what?:msp_tongue:


----------



## QuadL-matty

treemandan said:


> Years ago, when I was just a wee lad and starting out I kept running into these tree climbers who always were explaining how stupid other people were for doing what they did. It was always " look at the way those guys cut that" or " what kind of idiot would do that like that?" or " did you see the way those idiots hung their laundry?" I thought to myself " Damn, you're a tree climber! Who is the real idiot here!!??"
> 
> The N is not near... ITS HERE!



Lol climbing trees is pretty insane


----------



## flushcut

jefflovstrom said:


> Just saying, Slayer, ( Dave), is a good guy!
> Jeff



I'll second that sentiment. I have worked with him several times and will again if the chance arrives. 
Though I have to say the AS bickering does get old very quickly.


----------



## treeclimber101

Yea sorry everybody I get wrapped up tight I that crazy #### , I just can't stop sometimes I always have to have the last word


----------

